# Accept 45+ min ride, redispatches me to a short trip.



## Wallyma (Jan 9, 2016)

I was going to call it quits but Lyft offered a 45-minute plus ride but the ride was 20 minutes away . Ten minutes into a 20-minute ride, Lyft decides to dispatch me to a closer pax that is just a plain old ride. 8 minutes in the other direction. Of course I got dinged when I cancelled it and then of course I got dinged again because the ride came up again before I could turn it off. Really lame Lyft really lame. I called left my annoyance with a good customer rep. Sure it's okay to redispatch one trip for another but don't do this with a 45-minute plus ride unless you've got another 45 minutes minute plus ride in the waiting


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Call and ask the long ping if they want to cancel or have you start the trip 45min trip. 10 min pick up is too much of a gamble.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Yeah.... problem is you went 10+ to the ping,

Lyft auto redispatched you to a closer ping because a closer driver popped up available closer to your first customer.

Next time you refuse the 20 minute ping even if it's going a long distance.

The whole re matching thing is just a bunch of crap.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Lyft does that all the time. My solution when they try to give me a less desirable ride is to go offline for the remainder of the week and only drive Uber.

It's bad enough that flaky Lyft pax cancel 25% of the time. It's unacceptable for Lyft to take a good ride away and give a driver crap in return -- and no cancellation fee or any compensation. If you did that to them, they would deactivate you in a heartbeat.

Uber would at least give you a cancellation fee if they ever did that -- which they don't in my market.

If I quit Lyft completely, re-dispatch will be the reason.


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

Wallyma said:


> I was going to call it quits but Lyft offered a 45-minute plus ride but the ride was 20 minutes away . Ten minutes into a 20-minute ride, Lyft decides to dispatch me to a closer pax that is just a plain old ride. 8 minutes in the other direction. Of course I got dinged when I cancelled it and then of course I got dinged again because the ride came up again before I could turn it off. Really lame Lyft really lame. I called left my annoyance with a good customer rep. Sure it's okay to redispatch one trip for another but don't do this with a 45-minute plus ride unless you've got another 45 minutes minute plus ride in the waiting


That is sleazy behavior on the part of Lyft. In their desperation to get drivers to pax ASAP, they are screwing over said drivers. When you commit to such a long drive to a pax, Lyft should honor that commitment and not drop you because another driver came online who is a few minutes closer. Lyft will NEVER gain significant market share until they treat drivers with respect. All the unicorn and rainbow marketing in the world can not overcome the negative reputation Lyft is fomenting among their drivers.

When I am en route to a pax and the ride is changed to something further away, I cancel and go offline. Then it's Uber only until I decide Lyft can come out of time out.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

The Lyft redispatch algorithm has gotten super aggressive lately.
I pick up anything within 10 mins and have gotten redispatched more than a few times.
One time, I got so ticked off, I went to the rider location ANYWAYS
Guess what? I was there after the 'redispatched driver' 5 seconds later.
Literally.


----------



## rickasmith98 (Sep 26, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Yeah.... problem is you went 10+ to the ping,
> 
> Lyft auto redispatched you to a closer ping because a closer driver popped up available closer to your first customer.
> 
> ...


I agree...Lyft could screw up a wet dream and did with their rematch algorithm.


----------



## POOLKiller (Oct 5, 2016)

Jo3030 said:


> The Lyft redispatch algorithm has gotten super aggressive lately.
> I pick up anything within 10 mins and have gotten redispatched more than a few times.
> One time, I got so ticked off, I went to the rider location ANYWAYS
> Guess what? I was there after the 'redispatched driver' 5 seconds later.
> Literally.


Never go full roadman


----------



## Jesses (Oct 30, 2017)

Redispatch could work extremely well in a small set of circumstances. For example, it worked in everyone's favor in my experience once: I was waiting at a popular bar to pick up a passenger. He no-showed, so i canceled the ride with no charge. Immediately, i got another passenger - at that time, a driver i knew who was already down town and was going to drive to get my new passenger instead got a downtown passenger saving us each 7 minutes of driving and giving us equal fares in exchange.

That said, they should start to limit it down a bit more so it re-dispatches only when the benefit significantly outweighs the cost. For example, redispatching to save the passenger one or two minutes isn't good enough - even if the passenger exchange is equal, and it clearly isn't always equal to the driver, there is a mental cost to the drivers when they have things pulled out from under them.

Lyft has to know over-use of redispatch is irritating to drivers. I'm sure they get that feedback. I wonder why they continue it.


----------



## LyftinCG (Jul 14, 2017)

Is this "redispatch" in certain areas only? I have not once been redispatched? Cancelled yes - dispatched to a "scheduled ride" that I had not accepted in advance - yes - stacked calls - yes - but never cancelled and then instantly given a different ride. 

I am only part time - and do spend MOST of my time is a suburb area - but I have spent reasonable amounts of time in the Phoenix metro and never had this happen.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

LyftinCG said:


> Is this "redispatch" in certain areas only? I have not once been redispatched? Cancelled yes - dispatched to a "scheduled ride" that I had not accepted in advance - yes - stacked calls - yes -


If your "cancellations" say simply that the ride was canceled, with no rider name, you were a victim of "re-dispatch."

The scheduled ride you got which you did not accept in advance? You stole another driver's ride -- for which they stayed offline until the appointed time, and probably scheduled their driving around. -- through "re-dispatch."

Lyft won't tell you any of this unless you complain about being canceled from a ride. Then, they will proudly explain "re-dispatch" to you -- because they are so stupid they think it's a good thing!



Jesses said:


> Redispatch could work extremely well in a small set of circumstances.


Re-dispatch could work extremely well in only one set of circumstances:

When it enabled them to lock up their very few customers by tying them to one of their few, and widely-dispersed drivers...
long enough for them to dump that driver when they find one a block closer

AND...their riders were too stupid to check Uber to see what their pickup time would be.


----------



## LyftinCG (Jul 14, 2017)

JimKE said:


> If your "cancellations" say simply that the ride was canceled, with no rider name, you were a victim of "re-dispatch."
> 
> The scheduled ride you got which you did not accept in advance? You stole another driver's ride -- for which they stayed offline until the appointed time, and probably scheduled their driving around. -- through "re-dispatch."


Yes - I get it that when cancelled "by Lyft" (and many would say even when the message says the pax did so) that is re-dispatching to a closer driver.

I also get that I POSSIBLY "stole" another drivers ride unknowingly when I get pinged on one I hadn't accepted in advance - although in many cases I think the ride was just never accepted in the first place and just pinged to the closest driver when the time came up.

BUT, what I see other people post is that they get cancelled from one ride, and immediately pinged for another ("switching" as it were) - and THAT has never happened to me.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Wallyma said:


> I was going to call it quits but Lyft offered a 45-minute plus ride but the ride was 20 minutes away . Ten minutes into a 20-minute ride, Lyft decides to dispatch me to a closer pax that is just a plain old ride. 8 minutes in the other direction. Of course I got dinged when I cancelled it and then of course I got dinged again because the ride came up again before I could turn it off. Really lame Lyft really lame. I called left my annoyance with a good customer rep. Sure it's okay to redispatch one trip for another but don't do this with a 45-minute plus ride unless you've got another 45 minutes minute plus ride in the waiting


Contact them and have them at least pay the $5 late cancellation fee. They do pay this when their system Fs you over like this, but you have to request payment from them.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Wallyma said:


> I was going to call it quits but Lyft offered a 45-minute plus ride but the ride was 20 minutes away . Ten minutes into a 20-minute ride, Lyft decides to dispatch me to a closer pax that is just a plain old ride. 8 minutes in the other direction. Of course I got dinged when I cancelled it and then of course I got dinged again because the ride came up again before I could turn it off. Really lame Lyft really lame. I called left my annoyance with a good customer rep. Sure it's okay to redispatch one trip for another but don't do this with a 45-minute plus ride unless you've got another 45 minutes minute plus ride in the waiting


Why are you CANCELLING? NEVER EVER CANCEL A CALL! JUST DRIVE AWAY AND THE CUSTOMER WILL EITHER CANCEL AND YOU'LL GET A CANCELLATION FEE (ASSUMING MORE THAN 5 MIN HAS PASSED FROM THE MOMENT YOU GOT THE PING), OR THE APP WILL AUTO-CANCEL THE CALL AND MIGHT GIVE YOU A CANCELLATION FEE, ANYWAY. IN THE MEANTIME, SWITCH TO UBER AND TAKE ONE OF THEIR CALLS. WITH ANY LUCK, YOU GET MONEY FROM AN UBER CALL AND AN EXTRA 5 BUCKS FROM LYFT FOR A CALL THAT YOU NEVER DID.

AND LYFT CANT RETALIATE AGAINST YOU FOR DRIVING AWAY. YOU SHOWED UP, YOU DID YOUR PART, AND YOU DID NOT CANCEL.
MERRY XMAS


----------



## uber1969 (Dec 22, 2016)

Jesses said:


> Redispatch could work extremely well in a small set of circumstances. For example, it worked in everyone's favor in my experience once: I was waiting at a popular bar to pick up a passenger. He no-showed, so i canceled the ride with no charge. Immediately, i got another passenger - at that time, a driver i knew who was already down town and was going to drive to get my new passenger instead got a downtown passenger saving us each 7 minutes of driving and giving us equal fares in exchange.
> 
> That said, they should start to limit it down a bit more so it re-dispatches only when the benefit significantly outweighs the cost. For example, redispatching to save the passenger one or two minutes isn't good enough - even if the passenger exchange is equal, and it clearly isn't always equal to the driver, there is a mental cost to the drivers when they have things pulled out from under them.
> 
> Lyft has to know over-use of redispatch is irritating to drivers. I'm sure they get that feedback. I wonder why they continue it.


It has worked out 1% in my favor and 99% not.


----------



## ROTA (Jun 23, 2017)

Trump Economics said:


> Why are you CANCELLING? NEVER EVER CANCEL A CALL! JUST DRIVE AWAY AND THE CUSTOMER WILL EITHER CANCEL AND YOU'LL GET A CANCELLATION FEE (ASSUMING MORE THAN 5 MIN HAS PASSED FROM THE MOMENT YOU GOT THE PING), OR THE APP WILL AUTO-CANCEL THE CALL AND MIGHT GIVE YOU A CANCELLATION FEE, ANYWAY. IN THE MEANTIME, SWITCH TO UBER AND TAKE ONE OF THEIR CALLS. WITH ANY LUCK, YOU GET MONEY FROM AN UBER CALL AND AN EXTRA 5 BUCKS FROM LYFT FOR A CALL THAT YOU NEVER DID.
> 
> AND LYFT CANT RETALIATE AGAINST YOU FOR DRIVING AWAY. YOU SHOWED UP, YOU DID YOUR PART, AND YOU DID NOT CANCEL.
> MERRY XMAS


You sir, are very wrong. Dont give bad tips for ppl


----------



## mjyousse (Dec 7, 2016)

TE whatever you might have said may have worked in the past, but this isn't working. Don't do it, Lyft is sending messages that is stating "putting account at risk" multiple times already, which means deactivation coming soon.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

ROTA mjyousse

You're not doing it right. You have to arrive at the passenger's doorstep, then close the app and drive away. Lyft cant penalize you for arriving to a call like they asked. If, at that point, you choose to drive away, that's on you. If you arrive the call at any other time, you're going to get that message. I can't hold anyone's hand. I know what works and what doesn't, and I wouldn't put something on here that doesn't work.

The objective is to arrival at the call, complete your end of the contractual agreement, and drive away if you disagree on the destination. Nowhere in Lyft's Terms does it say you are required to pick the passenger up and complete the call if it places you in a financial hardship. Driving 4 miles to a call to go 1 block is a loss. Check out my my page for proof of this occurring. And Lyft is not your boss, they are an app that's designed to connect two parties - nothing more.


----------



## ROTA (Jun 23, 2017)

Trump Economics said:


> ROTA mjyousse
> 
> You're not doing it right. You have to arrive at the passenger's doorstep, then close the app and drive away. Lyft cant penalize you for arriving to a call like they asked. If, at that point, you choose to drive away, that's on you. If you arrive the call at any other time, you're going to get that message. I can't hold anyone's hand. I know what works and what doesn't, and I wouldn't put something on here that doesn't work.
> 
> The objective is to arrival at the call, complete your end of the contractual agreement, and drive away if you disagree on the destination. Nowhere in Lyft's Terms does it say you are required to pick the passenger up and complete the call. Lyft is not your boss, they are an app that's designed to connect two parties - nothing more.


They can identify on their system that you have been loosing connection every time you arrive and pax are been charged 5 bucks for canceling some driver that is not there.
You will be deactivated because of that, this is fraud and pax are paying for it. I wish we could do it easly but you will be deactivated soon


----------



## Gezeta Bajjo-Headley (Dec 1, 2017)

Wallyma said:


> I was going to call it quits but Lyft offered a 45-minute plus ride but the ride was 20 minutes away . Ten minutes into a 20-minute ride, Lyft decides to dispatch me to a closer pax that is just a plain old ride. 8 minutes in the other direction. Of course I got dinged when I cancelled it and then of course I got dinged again because the ride came up again before I could turn it off. Really lame Lyft really lame. I called left my annoyance with a good customer rep. Sure it's okay to redispatch one trip for another but don't do this with a 45-minute plus ride unless you've got another 45 minutes minute plus ride in the waiting


I have had this done to me at Bradley Airport numerous times.

Happened to me on a number of occasion. The new driver's come to pickup passenger with family members in the vehicle with them.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

ROTA said:


> They can identify on their system that you have been loosing connection every time you arrive and pax are been charged 5 bucks for canceling some driver that is not there.
> You will be deactivated because of that, this is fraud and pax are paying for it. I wish we could do it easly but you will be deactivated soon


I hear what you're saying but I disagree. Again, my interpretation of contract law might be different that yours. Lyft can't force you to take a call/complete a call, so no harm there, and lose connection all you want. Also, Lyft is making the decision to charge someone and pay you for it. This isn't fraud, it's abiding by a contract. You are required to be paid for your time if more than 5 minutes passes from the time of ping. You, the pasenger, and Lyft each have a legal agreement, and Lyft wouldn't be paying you if it wasn't part of the agreement. But I'll humor you - let's call it fraud. Lyft gave you $5 as part of the contract and then calls it fraud. Are they not calling fraud on themselves, as they knowingly distributed the $5? Did you reach into their account and take it, or did they give it to you?

As a driver, the only thing you are doing is driving away. Everything else is on Lyft, and it should not be keeping you up at night.

As for me, I hope they fire me. They've ignored my requests for arbitration about a dozen times, and we have a few million-dollar issues to settle.


----------



## ROTA (Jun 23, 2017)

Trump Economics said:


> I hear what you're saying but I disagree. Again, my interpretation of contract law might be different that yours. Lyft can't force you to take a call/complete a call, so no harm there, and lose connection all you want. Also, Lyft is making the decision to charge someone and pay you for it. This isn't fraud, it's abiding by a contract. You are required to be paid for your time if more than 5 minutes passes from the time of ping. You, the pasenger, and Lyft each have a legal agreement, and Lyft wouldn't be paying you if it wasn't part of the agreement. But I'll humor you - let's call it fraud. Lyft gave you $5 as part of the contract and then calls it fraud. Are they not calling fraud on themselves, as they knowingly distributed the $5? Did you reach into their account and take it, or did they give it to you?
> 
> As a driver, the only thing you are doing is driving away. Everything else is on Lyft, and it should not be keeping you up at night.
> 
> As for me, I hope they fire me. They've ignored my requests for arbitration about a dozen times, and we have a few million-dollar issues to settle.


Ok, i can agree with you. But nobody can stop lyft to deactivate you for this. They will, they dont need a reason to do so, you are not employee, they can simple say you are not useful anymore and deactivate you.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

ROTA said:


> Ok, i can agree with you. But nobody can stop lyft to deactivate you for this. They will, they dont need a reason to do so, you are not employee, they can simple say you are not useful anymore and deactivate you.


I don't disagree with that. Lyft's rating system (for example) is discriminatory. I have emails of comments from passengers who rate me poorly because of my sexual preference, and Lyft allows this to occur. And since low ratings can get a driver fired, the situation is out of my control, isn't it? And can't a passenger make up a lie about you and say you were driving drunk, and yet you could be someone who is allergic to alcohol? You can be terminated at any time for a number of reasons that are beyond your control. What you do is have a plan B, and a plan C, etc. Have Uber as a second app, Amazon as a third, a food delivery one as a fourth, etc. Live without fear of Lyft. That's the only reason they're still in business - fear and manipulation. If you let ratings and passenger cancellations get to you, they have you right where they want you. You have to be smarter than them. AND I DOUBLE DARE LYFT TO SEND ME AN EMAIL SAYING, "UMM, YOU ARRIVED AT THE CALL - YOU ARE REQUIRED TO TAKE IT, OTHERWISE WE'LL FIRE YOU." They settled their class-action in CA, but it doesn't exempt them from labor violations, and they can still break the law if they choose to act like an employer, per CA law. This is why Uber's class action settlement stalled in CA - the State was like, "Yea, this is a matter between you and the drivers, but we want our cut, too." Everything Uber and Lyft do or don't do hinges on them being cast as an employer, and the government will always want their cut. Your job, then, is to operate within the contract, but in a highly efficient manner that benefits you. No one is twisting Lyft's arm to pay you $5 - it's their contract, and they wrote it. And if they modify the contract someday and say, "We're no longer paying for that 5 minutes of time," expect new legal challenges and for the government to step in, because your earnings just fell to zero. And the sad part is, if Lyft stopped playing games of their own, none of this would be happening. You don't think they ping me for calls and cancel on me at the 4 min mark all of the time? Of course they do, and they do it to mess with me. But they get what they give - this post.


----------

